# Log out



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 19, 2004)

Lately I have been having a strange experience with logging out from TTF.

I hit "log out" and there appears the following message:



> "An error occurred while attempting to log you out. Click here to log out."


So, I have to follow this instruction and only then I am logged out.
Is it that my computer has gone mad or ....???


----------



## Walter (Apr 19, 2004)

I get the same error message. After deleting all my ttf-cookies I could log-out without a problem, but as soon as the cookies are back the problem occurs again. Maybe a vBulletin bug, but you don't really have to log out, do you?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 19, 2004)

Cookies.... 

Hmmm... what do I know about cookies!   

I like them with coffee!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 19, 2004)

As far as I know, cookies are the functions of a website that allow some of its facilities to work, i.e. that only work if you are logged in. Beats me why they're called cookies.. 
Anyway I wouldn't know about that, I never log out!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Apr 19, 2004)

I've received the same error message. I always have to log out twice. It has been like that about three days.


----------



## Beorn (Apr 19, 2004)

Logout should work now....


----------



## Walter (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh good ... saves me from elaborating any further on the very nature of cookies 

...but yes, I like them too with coffee, or maybe Cantucci with Vin Santo....


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 20, 2004)

Walter said:


> Oh good ... saves me from elaborating any further on the very nature of cookies
> 
> ...but yes, I like them too with coffee, or maybe Cantucci with Vin Santo....


LOL 
But that's only because you haven't tried our wines!!!


----------

